# Моделизм > Общие вопросы >  Аэрограф!

## Wind

Добрый день уважаемые моделисты!  :Smile: 

После 10-летнего перерыва решил вновь вернуться к этому благородному делу, но на более качественном уровне чем в былые времена. В связи с чем решил сразу приобрести все необходимое оборудование. 

Собственно вопрос по аэрографу:
В своем городе нашел компанию, которая предлагает аэрографы IWATA. 
На данный момент имеются следующие модели:
Аэрографы:
1. Аэрограф EСLIPSE HP-BСS сопло 0.5, нижний бачок 28мл
2. Аэрограф EСLIPSE HP-CS сопло 0.3, центральный бачок 7мл
3. Аэрограф EСLIPSE HP-SBS сопло 0.3, боковой сменный бачок1.5 мл
4. Аэрограф HIGH PERFOMANCE PLUS HP-CP с центральным бачком 7мл, сопло 0,3мм
5. Аэрограф REVOLUTION HP-CR центральный бачок 7мл, сопло 0,5мм
6. Аэрограф REVOLUTION HP-AR с центральным бачком 0.4, сопло 0.3 мм

Компрессоры:
IS-50  Производительность (8л/мин при давлении 3.5 bar
4.5 л/мин при давлении 2 bar)
IS-800 Производительность (20 л/мин при давлении 4 bar)

Посоветуйте пожалуйста, какой набор (компрессор + аэрограф) стоит выбрать? Заранее балгодарен!

----------


## Kasatka

2. Аэрограф EСLIPSE HP-CS сопло 0.3, центральный бачок 7мл


у меня у самого такой аэрограф есть. очень приятен в работе... хоть я им и редко пользуюсь. 
компрессор надо брать только маслянный... ни в коем случае не мембранный. Иначе соседи начнут заливать =) Очень громкие мембранки.
И еще главное, чтобы давление регулировалось. Если такого компрессора у этого магазина нет, то надо поискать в другом месте. Компрессор вещь дорогая и потому долгосрочная инвестиция... Советую купить сразу хороший.

Удачи

----------


## Wind

Большое спасибо за рекомендацию. По аэрографу понял, а вот по комрессору: Модель IS-800 стоит 11000руб а сколько примерно будет стоить маслянный компрессор и какой диапазон цен? Может посоветуете конкретные модели?

----------


## Wind

Не могли бы Вы пояснить чем плох безмасляный компрессор помимно шума. Например на вышеупомянутой мной модели IS-800 есть встроенный влаго-маслоотделитель с регулятором давления. Судя по рекламному проспекту практически не шумит! :)

----------


## Kasatka

вот тут http://www.airheadairbrush.com/airbr...wata-medea.htm тот который 925-й это маслянный... 
а ниже 800-й.. он мембранный, oil-less (безмаслянный)
то что говорят, что он не шумит - мягко говоря правда. Он не шумит как трактор =) но тарахтит достаточно, чтобы через полчаса работы можно было вешаться =)

если есть возможность взять 925-й или подобный - это зе бест! но у него цена порядка 400 евро..

----------


## Carrey

Мембранные есть простые обычные бытовые (например автомобильные с питанием от аккумулятора, или для аквариумов) - они шумят немного, вполне терпимо. Но у них проблема с производительностью, воздух качают рывками, нужен ресивер или хотя-бы длинный шланг (от метра и длиннее). Ещё проблема с перегревом, долго работать они не могут, 20 минут - и ждём пока остынет. Если аэрограф двойного действия (т.е. педалька регулирует подачу и краски и воздуха), то обязательно нужен клапан давления с регулятором, и соответственно ресивер.

Теперь о поршневых. Есть простые бытовые (автомобильный например - сам таким работаю), есть профессиональные "заточенные" под аэрографы, есть строительные (отлично подходят под наши нужды и недорогие, но ОЧЕНЬ шумят). Ещё разделяются на масляные (которые "плюются" и поэтому нуждаются в маслофильтре, иногда надо подливать масло) и безмасляные (самые лучшие для нас).

К любому компрессору желательно влагоуловитель перед аэрографом для усушки воздуха. Важны 2 параметра: производительность (литры в минуту, лучше от 20 и более) и создаваемое давление (бары, лучше от 3 и выше). Остальные параметры - уровень шума, время непрерывной работы компрессора, вес, габариты и проч.

Обобщая, лучше всего купить себе малошумный профессиональный (без)масляный поршневой компрессор с ресивером, фильтром, отстойником, регулятором давления, аварийным клапаном давления, в кожухе, на мягком шасси. Хватит на всю жизнь, цена вопроса около 400-500 $, сам присматриваюсь к такому:

----------


## Wind

Всем огромное спасибо за подробную и оперативную информацию. Остановлю свой выбор на 925 модели, по заверению продавца она должна поступить в магазин в ближайшее время. :)

----------


## Scale-Master

Короче, если есть возможность бери EVOLUTION http://www.harder-airbrush.de/index.html

Из моего опыта это самые лучшие ганы. Что касается ИВАТы... в принципе... тот-же Ревель... потроха короче грубые и тяжелые. Ревелевские использую только этот, и то только для общей покраски
http://picture.yatego.com/images/425...9/REV39108.jpg
Для детальныx работ беру EVO Two in One.

Кстати компрессор... мембрана для меня не враг! Сам юзую Revell Master Class и по шуму он не превышает холодильник 90 годов.

----------


## momal12

Точно сейчас ответить не могу, но, насколько я знаю, военные работают с дипетчерами УВД. Тем более, когда идут по трассам ГА.

----------

